# should i bred females from feminized seeds?



## tokinherper (Mar 25, 2011)

if not please share why if you know.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

Good question..My thughts would be yes you can..but where is the male from?..I would think a MAle from a non feminized yes?...And I would also think that it would be no diffrent from regular cropsses...maybe get more females..is that what ya after here????

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Locked (Mar 25, 2011)

*Brosef we need more info then that...don't hold out on us. What kind of experience do you hve growing? 

There are a cpl different ways to breed seeds from female plants and any one of them will keep you off the invite list at Hick's house.  It involves making them Hermie.....either through chemicals or stress such as extended flowering times, messing with the light schedule, nutes etc....this is a very hot topic because hermies are despised...lol*:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2011)

How exactly do you intend to breed *females* from feminized seeds?  Do you have any experience with breeding?


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> *Brosef we need more info then that...don't hold out on us. What kind of experience do you hve growing? *
> 
> _*There are a cpl different ways to breed seeds from female plants and any one of them will keep you off the invite list at Hick's house.  It involves making them Hermie.....either through chemicals or stress such as extended flowering times, messing with the light schedule, nutes etc....this is a very hot topic because hermies are despised...lol*_:holysheep:


 
thats why im asking  i breed animals for a living but this will be my first time breeding plants. from what i've read so far(which i've just skimmed, i dont even have seeds planted yet) im going to collect the pollen from some select males from non-feminized seeds and apply to desired buds via small paint brush. how do ya'll recomend i do it?


----------



## Locked (Mar 25, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> thats why im asking  i breed animals for a living but this will be my first time breeding plants. from what i've read so far(which i've just skimmed, i dont even have seeds planted yet) im going to collect the pollen from some select males from non-feminized seeds and apply to desired buds via small paint brush. how do ya'll recomend i do it?



Oh okay...I was thinking you wanted to breed fem seeds from fem plants. That wld involve making them hermie.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24839


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 25, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good question..My thughts would be yes you can..but where is the male from?..I would think a MAle from a non feminized yes?...And I would also think that it would be no diffrent from regular cropsses...maybe get more females..is that what ya after here????
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 
arent we all after more females???:hubba:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

hammy i have not seen a forced herm produce a successful seed. I have tried too...a few times

care to point me in that direction of information???


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> hammy i have not seen a forced herm produce a successful seed. I have tried too...a few times
> 
> care to point me in that direction of information???




I believe a guy over at cannetics makes fems with stress...let me go have a look and see if I am right or just baked.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks bro ive had a few hours of brain crunchin with no results but i would love to see it done. At this point if i got a seed to germ i would discount it to trial and error dumb luck.


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried looking but am way too baked for the search function...lol
I will see if I can dig it up tomorrow...not really sure if he was successful or was still trying. I know he makes them using CS.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How exactly do you intend to breed *females* from feminized seeds?  Do you have any experience with breeding?


I guess that would be an S2 :doh:
there is a reason they only go to S1 LOL :banana:


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 26, 2011)

but the answer to my original question is yes, right? LOL


----------



## Growdude (Mar 26, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> but the answer to my original question is yes, right? LOL


 
No, you can breed seeds though.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 26, 2011)

Personally, I prefer using selections from multiple plants to breed.  I have made fem seeds in the past to try to isolate a specific phenotype.  However, I found the results of these seeds to unfavorable for breeding future lines of the given strain.  

One thing you must consider is the process used to make the fem seeds.  It can have a great effect on the resulting offspring, and in some cases the offsprinmg may not even be viable.

My most successful attempts at breeding with fem seeds has been using a male donor from regular seeds of the same strain as the fem seed mother, make F2's, then use the F2's for the selections of parents.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2011)

Thailord said:
			
		

> It can have a great effect on the resulting offspring, and in some cases the offsprinmg may not even be viable.


or even worse the excessive stress of the process expresses a hermie trait in the future progeny. :banana: hate them nanners. :doh: Even with Gibberellic acid is stressful. Would any of us guys like to get loaded up on Estrogen :shocked: 



			
				Thailord said:
			
		

> Personally, I prefer using selections from multiple plants to breed.


:aok: It's not in the name....it's all in that rare pheno that jumps out at ya.  I start as many as I can as well (space limited tho). Weed out runts and mutants, find the best.


----------



## Thailord (Mar 26, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> or even worse the excessive stress of the process expresses a hermie trait in the future progeny.


 
My sentiment exactly.  When making feminised seeds, using various techniques, I have found the offspring to be more sensitive to minor stress causing hermies.  In later offspring from both crossing, and inbreeding, I have found undesirable traits which almost seem impossible to breed out.  Feminised seeds do show variation, although minor, it is still there.  However, the broadened selection of phenotypes when compared to plants grown from regular seeds is not; unless a person influences them using severe environmental changes.  With most regular seeds, even of the most stable and true lines, there is often a nice percventage of variation, which makes for great selections in isolating some unique natural phenotypes.  The one fact people often forget is that phenotypes are only 50% dependant on genetics.  By breeding with feminised seeds, we are cutting that percentage in half.



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> It's not in the name....it's all in that rare pheno that jumps out at ya.  I start as many as I can as well (space limited tho). Weed out runts and mutants, find the best.


 
It is not in the name.  Reason is based on 2 lessor known facts.  1. most seed companies outsource their seed production for strains exclusive to their company due to ever changing laws on seed production in Holland.  2. Many of your bigger companies do not even outsource anymore, rather they buy seeds in bulk from Spainish and Swiss mass producers.  This leads to many names being given to the same genetic lines.  The other less common reason is unique phenotypes, which are often discovered then made into feminised lines, and/or clone only lines; however they are genetically the same strain as one previously created.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2011)

> The one fact people often forget is that phenotypes are only 50%  dependant on genetics.  By breeding with feminised seeds, we are cutting  that percentage in half.


Which also explains why some strains do well in one region and horrible in another and vice versa. The environmental factor.
Great input Thailord :aok:


----------

